# Got my soil tested, what to do with results now?



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Moved into our home in June so basically all I did this year was mow and buy a Rachio irrigation controller so I have more data on watering.

Since I'm in NC we've been having warm temperatures so I've still been mowing. About a month ago I ordered a soil analysis from SoilKit. Here is what it came back with:



With this the recommendation from them was as follows (my front lawn is an estimated 3500 sq ft):

8.37 lbs of Sta-Green 29-0-5 All-Purpose Lawn Fertilizer (14-lb bag)
16.91 lbs of Espoma Soil Acidifier 6-lb Organic pH Balancer

Does this seem like the right plan? If so should I do any of this during the winter months or just wait until it starts to warm up? If the latter when exactly? Right when temperatures begin to consistently get warm?

I'm reintroducing myself to a tall fescue lawn since I've been working with Bermuda and Centipede for the past 7 years!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

It seems odd to me that they are identifying specific products, not generalizing. Start by finding labels for these products, researching the active ingredients and noting what all they affect. For instance, several nitrogen sources can also work towards lowering your pH.

You should be able to spread your acidifier this time of year without issue, but don't apply a fast release nitrogen fertilizer unless your turfgrass is actively growing.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Espoma Soil Acidifier is derived from Elemental Sulfur so if might not be useful now in NC.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Soilkit has a contract with Lowes to sell Soilkit tests and, in exchange, Soilkit recommendations will direct to products sold by Lowes. Soillkit uses Walters Agricultural Laboratories for it's soil testing using the M3 test method (beware of P, Ca and Mg test result values in high pH soils).
Based on a standard 6" depth for nutrient calculations, *EDIT*: the P "normal" ranges are very, very high. I don't like test results or ranges that are reported by weight--too many variables that can cause mistakes in interpretation.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You will want to wait until spring to apply anything.

You don't need P or K.

All lawns need Nitrogen to thrive. A good starting rate is 2-3 lbs/1000 square feet per year. Apply most of the Nitrogen in the fall. The applications rates recommended by the soil test will apply ~0.66 lbs of N/1000 square feet per application.

Addressing the high pH may be challenging and not worth your time. If you want to try and reduce soil pH, you can apply elemental sulfur. The recommended application rate is 5 lbs/1000 square feet twice yearly. Overapplication can result in damage to established turf. Elemental sulfur works in warmer temperatures so anything you apply now will sit until spring. I would recommend waiting and applying in spring and late summer. There are a lot of studies showing that Sulfur applications to established turfgrass have very little impact on pH.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

BTW. My post was not made to disparage the product. Intent was to just be informational. Walters is an NAPT participant (although not NAPTPAP) so their test results should be reliable. If you are looking for a decent test that will recommend products that you can readily pick up at your local Lowes without paying exorbitant shipping fees, this would be a much better choice than the Soil Savvy/MySoil associated offerings.


----------

